# Difference Between 5w6 and 6w5?



## slightlycrazed (Dec 26, 2011)

I keep getting stuck between two different enneagram results. I'm confused, and would appreciate more clarity on both types.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Type 5s fear the world.
Type 6s fear fear itself.


----------

